# Work Permit Question!



## mishelleyy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello!

I was born in Bangkok to a Thai mother and American Father and came to the states when I was a year old. I am a naturalized citizen of the States.

I plan to teach English in Bangkok while living with my Thai relatives there. Both my Aunt and Uncle have been teachers for over 30 years and my grandfather was a General in the Thai Military.

Being part Thai...does this make me a Thai National? Will obtaining a work permit be easier for me, even though I do not have an advanced degree?

Can anyone give me any information about Work Permits?

Thank you!!!


----------



## leslylaw (Nov 18, 2014)

Sadly to say "NO" as long as you are American Citizen. 

How would you teach English? I mean, any institute in Thailand will hire you and provide you work permit ? 

You need to consider two things 1) Obtaining Work permit 2) Obtaining visa to stay in Thailand


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If you were born in Thailand, I guess you're having a Thai birth certificate.
The best you could do is to contact the nearest Thai embassy and ask them what your rights are.
You may be able to obtain a Thai passport (in Thailand) and that would make things easier, however.......you may have a Thai outlook and although your English will be perfect, the chances in getting a fullworthy teaching job are not easy..........


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

The way it works is if one of your parents is a born-bred-rice fed thai national, you're thai too (or you can claim thai nationality). End of story..

Now with that being said, you'd hafta track down your original birth certificate, the notation at the amphur registering your birth and the notation on the thabien baan (thai house book). There is a process to go thru so you can get a thai i/d card and then a thai passport, but it's certainly something you can do..

Face it, you ain't the first half-thai who moved to the US after being born here. Also it doesn't even make a difference IF you're born in thailand. All that matters is if one of your parents was/is a card carrying thai national. 

IF you're in thailand, contact the Ministry of Foreign Affairs out at the Chaengwattana Government complex.. OR if you're not in Thailand, as other posters suggested get a hold of the thai embassy in the US.

Google has topic after topic on the subject... Sort out your "thai-ness" first, then see if this is the place you wanna work.


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

But then you may need to give up your US passport if you get Thai passport.
If not, you need to get visa first, then work permit. As you can see a lot from forum , obtain a non-immigrant visa is a complicated process of time and documentation. Hope it helps.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to be a nay-sayer there "wellcome" but you don't know what you're talking about even in the slightest degree...

You don't "give up your US passport" when you (a half thai) reclaim thai citizenship! That's a total crock! 

BTW: neither does a 100% foreigner who gets thai citizenship give up their passport from their home country!! 

You sign a paper stating that if required you will.. The laws changed a LONG time ago to allow people dual or triple nationality.

I know a half thai who holds three passports, a thai one, an Aussie one AND a German EU one too!! 

Also obtaining a Non-Immigrant Visa is NOT a complicated or fraugh with peril process. Now with this being thailand you follow the rules they have for the process but it's easy IF you meet the qualifications..

It is people posting erroneous information like "wellcome" did out here on the inter-web which gives people the wrong idea and wrong information...

What I outlined to the O/P before in the other post will work!!


----------



## lawyerpatts (Nov 13, 2014)

You just need to obtain a Thai ID card (Thai citizen) which you can get on the basis that you were born in Thailand and have a Thai mother. Once you have that then you can stay in Thailand and work without the usual foreign visas and work permit.


----------



## robcnu (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello. I have worked as a teacher here at a government university for the past 5 years. Once you are in good standing and have a valid contract the company you work for should be able to get you your work permit. Once you have a work permit you can obtain a Non-immigrant B visa for the same time period as your work permit. There are some medical tests and income requirements but it is not difficult. Find out from your Thai employer what is required.


----------

